
 Google and Nasa back new school for futurists - nickb
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/8b162dfc-f168-11dd-8790-0000779fd2ac.html?nclick_check=1
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Also reported here, where you can read the article without a login.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=463600>

